# Martin Kam-ACT MX850 Hunter



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Need a little help. 

I picked up one of these recently and it's in pretty good shape for a bow that's 35 years old. What I'd like to know is; can anyone tell me where I can pick up the 10 1/2" and 11 1/2" power cables and find out the correct string length? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I would either call Martin Archery or contact Archeryhistory through this forum. He may have somethign if Martin doesn't.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

HI, I had a Kam-Act. THey were a good shooting bow. I don't have any parts but power cables should be easy to build. However I would not shoot it, as the laminated limbs could not stand the stresses placed on them.

Martin should revisit this with "new" manufacturing techniques and people's attitudes towards what a bow should look like. With todays epoxy blend limbs they could really shine. Also with todays metallurgy and machining,
a 40" Kamact would be lighter and stronger. The Kamact's strong points were
an unlimited weight capacity due to the many different length power cables.
The arm that controlled kam rollover & drawlength. And the Positive drawstop. But the best feature was "NO CABLES" between the string and riser and thus no Torque. Most people who had Kamacts switched to other brands as the limbs were forever being sent back to the factory. 
In the early 70's people were changing from recurve to compound and the large Kams and struts from the riser gave the bow an appearance of 4 limbs.
A lot of people just wouldn't try it and then with the limbs delaminating, I'm sure it wasn't profitable for Martin. Martin also bought out Damon Howatt at that same time. Damon Howatt made good recurve's but had problems with limb construction for compounds, also.


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Funny you should you should mention this bow. I saw it on Pawn Stars (television show). They shot it, or should I say, tried. It is a unique bow to be sure.


----------

